# Warring Remotes!



## wannabeswede (Jan 13, 2003)

So when I first signed up with Dish about a year ago I got the 501. Recently I needed another receiver so I bought the 508. Problem is that the 2 remotes are both set to channel (ID?) 1. Called Dish last night and the tech had me pull the Card and wait for the screen to pop up. then had me push and hold the Record button for 20 seconds. No change. Then he had me hold in the Sat button until all 4 buttons flashed, then push power and then 15 and #, still no change. 

Anyone have any idea how to change the remote ID on one of the receivers? 



Tack (Swedish for Thanks), 

Kevin


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Your instructions are correct except you have to hit the record button.
Go to "System info" from your remote or push the :sytem info" button on the front of your receiver.

hold in the Sat button until all 4 buttons flash, then 15 and #, and then press "record button" on you PVR functions, this should work. 

By the way.....Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

It is also in the manual (at least it was with my model 4900 receiver) on how to change the remote address.

I have a neigbor with Dish (next door townhouse neighbor no less) and sure enough my TV starting to flip channels on its own. I change the address on the remote up to 5 and no more problems.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If your receiver started changing channels then both of you would have had to had the same remote address and a UHF receiver in order for that to have happened.


----------



## wannabeswede (Jan 13, 2003)

John, Thanks much your way worked like a charm! 

Tusen Tack (Thousand Thanks), 

Kevin


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Background: We have two 501's, and after I installed the second one (both with UHF antennas for the remote), my receiver would change channels whenever my wife used her remote downstairs. My "solution" was to simply remove the antennas (antennae?) and go back to infra-red. But now I'm wondering... would following John Corn's instructions above have been the way to go (assuming I liked the idea of UHF remotes)?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Glenn, Welcome to DBSTalk.

Yes, use the above instructions to change your "remote address"and start using both your 501 remote's again.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Thanks, John. And thanks too for the welcome. There should be college credits given for anyone who can get through all the information on this board! They'll have earned 'em.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Glenn, glad I can help.  Anymore questions? Feel free to ask, there's alot of helpful folks here.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's an idea for a fun Sunday afternoon. Take your remote with you in your car. Make sure you have left it on codeset #1. Now drive around town and look for the Dish Network dishes on the rooftops. Start hitting th power buttons and press 160 for MTV.

Hee hee, people will think they are being haunted by ghosts.

OK, this was a joke. No flames please.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You're sick Bob - sick, sick sick !


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

<Bugs Bunny voice> A'int I a stinker???!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Lol, that would be really funny, especially if someone rigged up the remote to be more powerful giving it more range.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Lol, that would be really funny, especially if someone rigged up the remote to be more powerful giving it more range. *


Okay, you transmitter engineers at 5 MW ERP UHF TV
stations had better not get any ideas!

:O Ooof! Make EVERYONE in town watch MTV!
Too painful to contemplate!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought I seen a post on here where people were getting MTV or some similar channel in the clear OTA in one city.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

The reason people are able to get MTV2 with an antenna is that a lot of Low Power TV Stations broadcast it. The reason stations broadcast MTV2 is that all those stations used to be The Box, an automated channel where you could dial up using a 976 number and request a video that would then be shown. In 2000, MTV bought The Box and converted the stations to MTV2.


----------

